# This "Vulva" meme



## Kittycoon (Sep 12, 2010)

Drama aside and we will not go into discussion...

Isn't this still violating the AUP? It is basically traced photos of your actual genitalia, IF this is allowed despite maybe I could be wrong, is there a reasonable explanation for it?


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

Now that's just obnoxious


Kittycoon said:


> Isn't this still violating the AUP? It is basically traced photos of your actual genitalia


 Technically yes it is. Because human nudity isn't allowed on the site, it's traced yea, but it's still an actual picture of yourself. 

(I cheated and looked up the AUP)


----------



## Kittycoon (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for shedding light on my dilemma, and although you is a cheatin' bastid, I thank you for clarifying this for me.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2010)

What the fuck? Who would start something like that, that's disgusting.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

wat.
are people honestly tracing photos of their vaginas and putting them on FA?


----------



## Kittycoon (Sep 12, 2010)

Clayton said:


> wat.
> are people honestly tracing photos of their vaginas and putting them on FA?


 
I kid you not. [NSFW] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4446482


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2010)

Holy shit. Really? Wow.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> What the fuck? Who would start something like that, that's disgusting.


 
Say it with me now.

_Furr-eees._


----------



## Shico (Sep 12, 2010)

...DA FUCK???


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2010)

The Hell?!
Oh gawd  -.-

[Edit]
Prohibited (Mature Content) - The following are prohibited: photos  containing human nudity (exposed genitalia, breast or buttock)

Those pictures -contain- human nudity... How far does one want to stretch those rules to show their "private" parts, eh?
It's basically human porn (Pictures of human genitals fall under that  category, -In my opinion-), so what the blazes's it doing on FA?

Suddenly the artist is "Brave" for posting it? If a guy posts his dick  here, it's gross, it does not belong on this site. No difference for  vagina's.
I call it attention whoring, be it by a guy or a girl, no difference.  I'm just surprised I haven't seen a penis meme yet that outrages all  girls on FAF for showing dick. It would attract just as mutch negative  attention.

And don't anyone dare saying it's is beautiful, there's no way you can  see that with the layers drawn on top of it. Heck, there might just be  malformed parts edited out for all you know.

Last: No, I'm not some vagina hating fgt, I just think this has -NO PLACE- on FA... Go upload that shit to xtube...

[/Angry-Rant]

And furries wonder why they are looked upon as sexists...
[/Edit]


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't fucking believe the majority of comments _approve_ of this. As one of the comments in that submission said, your privates are reserved for your significant other. Posting them on the internet - photo or drawn - makes you a slut. Or a whore. Or an attention whore. Or all of the above!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I can't fucking believe the majority of comments _approve_ of this. As one of the comments in that submission said, your privates are reserved for your significant other. Posting them on the internet - photo or drawn - makes you a slut. Or a whore. Or an attention whore. Or all of the above!


 
But they're _beautiful_
(and apparently made of cauliflower)


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> But they're _beautiful_
> (and apparently made of cauliflower)


 
I don't think it matters what the vagina LOOKS LIKE, moreso that it's fucking disgusting to be posting a pic of it on a site full of creepers. 

I kinda want to post "anybody else smell fish?" on that submission, but I'm tempbanned so that's disappointing


----------



## Smelge (Sep 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I can't fucking believe the majority of comments _approve_ of this. As one of the comments in that submission said, your privates are reserved for your significant other. Posting them on the internet - photo or drawn - makes you a slut. Or a whore. Or an attention whore. Or all of the above!


 
Yes and no.

Yeah, it draws a hell of a lot of attention to yourself, though saying that using photos of yourself is bad is a little wrong. there was that real body meme thing that went around a while back which was a photo used for tracing, and that didn't cause uproar over it being human and traced. And it possibly isn't the right site to be uploading stuff like that. And if you want a plus, it's at least a little reference for people who draw vagina and draw it wrong. But yeah, it still shouldn't be on the site.

That said, the people who go into the comments and go "vagina eww those things are horrible" need to be shot. Great, you don't want to see female parts because you are gay. So very sorry it isn't dicks everywhere. Fuck off. Yes, everyone should be tolerant of gay people because they are persecuted, but that doesn't give gay people the right to turn around and start being little shits about female based stuff.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

Clayton said:


> I don't think it matters what the vagina LOOKS LIKE, moreso that it's fucking disgusting to be posting a pic of it on a site full of creepers.
> 
> I kinda want to post "anybody else smell fish?" on that submission, but I'm tempbanned so that's disappointing


 
How'd you get tempbanned? Also, according to people who post that meme, I would be classified as having a "little girl vulva". 

I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2010)

Stay classy, FA


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> How'd you get tempbanned? Also, according to people who post that meme, I would be classified as having a "little girl vulva".
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about that.


 
How'd I get tempbanned?
Leaving a comment on a babyfur group, then some diaperfur came by and picked a fight with me and I argued that shitting in your pants is gross, he said that diapers are cool and sitting in human waste is super awesome, then reported me for harassment.
The admins like to make an example of me because I voice my opinion on shit a lot. They use me as an example of "don't hurt others feelings! Hugbox 24/7!!"
Yeah.

What the fuck. How do they know what a "little gurl" vag looks like?
Oh wait. these are furries we're talking about.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

Clayton said:


> How'd I get tempbanned?
> Leaving a comment on a babyfur group, then some diaperfur came by and picked a fight with me and I argued that shitting in your pants is gross, he said that diapers are cool and sitting in human waste is super awesome, then reported me for harassment.
> The admins like to make an example of me because I voice my opinion on shit a lot. They use me as an example of "don't hurt others feelings! Hugbox 24/7!!"
> Yeah.
> ...


 
Man that sucks, I'm getting tired of this hubbox mentality. 


Also, I guess if your labia doesn't flap in the wind and look like chewed gum, you're a little girl.
Or something.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> Man that sucks, I'm getting tired of this hubbox mentality.
> 
> 
> Also, I guess if your labia doesn't flap in the wind and look like chewed gum, you're a little girl.
> Or something.


 Me too, that's why I'm slowly moving over to DA. At least you can't get banned for having a fucking opinion.

They base it off of their cub porn. [oops sorry brb getting banned!!]


EDIT: Man, I would be the best FAdmin ever. I'd have a _"tough luck, bucko"_ attitude and I'd tell people to man up and I'd _probably_ have to grow a mustache.


----------



## Eske (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> Also, I guess if your labia doesn't flap in the  wind and look like chewed gum, you're a little girl.
> Or  something.


 
That is a very unkind thing to say.  Please realize that there are  plenty of women who look that way (aside from the ones who participated  in the meme), and they will likely find this statement both offensive  and hurtful.

As a woman and as a lover of women, I understand that not all women have a nice little coin-slot as some people are inclined to believe, and I appreciate that this was the general sentiment for starting the meme.  However, this was the absolute _wrong_ way to go about things.  I hope it dies down quickly, but I'm afraid that this is probably too much to ask for.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

Eske said:


> That is a very unkind thing to say.  Please realize that there are  plenty of women who look that way (aside from the ones who participated  in the meme), and they will likely find this statement both offensive  and hurtful.
> 
> As a woman and as a lover of women, I understand that not all women have a nice little coin-slot as some people are inclined to believe, and I appreciate that this was the general sentiment for starting the meme.  However, this was the absolute _wrong_ way to go about things.  I hope it dies down quickly, but I'm afraid that this is probably too much to ask for.



 Yeah, I know, sorry. I've just never personally met someone who looks like that, no offense. My assumptions of "normal" are based on the things I've seen irl and....I guess I just never met someone who has a vulva like that.

But yeah, I don't think posting your (traced) genitals is a good thing to do on a furry porn/art site.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 12, 2010)

Personally, I just like the word "Vulva". To the point where for a while I was considering altering the makers badge on my car. Just needs the top of the first 'o' trimmed off, and a tail added to the last letter.

Then again, I've always done stuff like that to my cars. My last one ended up being a Vauxhall DisAstra. The day I found a place that sold additional silver letters was the best day ever.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, I know, sorry. I've just never personally met someone who looks like that, no offense. My assumptions of "normal" are based on the things I've seen irl and....I guess I just never met someone who has a vulva like that.
> 
> But yeah, I don't think posting your (traced) genitals is a good thing to do on a furry porn/art site.


 
pussy are elitist


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> pussy are elitist


 
wominz are elitists


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 12, 2010)

Molly said:


> wominz are elitists


ur bant
send yur vagina to draagoner


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> ur bant
> send yur vagina to draagoner


 
noooo not my ladybits


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wait until some retarded 16 year old whore girl comes along and posts to it.
Once that happens, it's a childporn and FA can be liable for that, thus making them freak out because they can get sued, ectect.

Just like the penis meme that went back a few years ago. It was stopped because kids where doing it and it violated the child laws.

Until then, you know all the ppl who do this meme are whores and attention fags. <3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 12, 2010)

Actually... I don't think that was a picture of her vulva. I think it was a sketch of it.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Actually... I don't think that was a picture of her vulva. I think it was a sketch of it.


 
It was a trace of a photo. Where does the distinction lie?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

i think we should have a meme in which we take a Q-Tip, shove it up our nose, pull it out, take a pic of it and share it on FA


----------



## Alstor (Sep 12, 2010)

Clayton said:


> i think we should have a meme in which we take a Q-Tip, shove it up our nose, pull it out, take a pic of it and share it on FA


 I am tempted to do this. :V

And since I have the filter on, I have to ask if the sketches are on human or animal bodies. Because if it's on human, then that would be crossing the line, even for FA. I can see how the real body meme got passed the rules, but not this.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm kinda amazed no guy copied this meme yet, tho...


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> I'm kinda amazed no guy copied this meme yet, tho...


 
You're surprised no guys have posted their vulva?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You're surprised no guys have posted their vulva?


 *Facepalm*
Err, I mean
*Facepaw* of course...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You're surprised no guys have posted their vulva?


 "This doesn't seem physically possible"


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Sep 12, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I am tempted to do this. :V
> 
> And since I have the filter on, I have to ask if the sketches are on human or animal bodies. Because if it's on human, then that would be crossing the line, even for FA. I can see how the real body meme got passed the rules, but not this.


 
They're human.
Guggles posted one of hers and forgot to fucking mature it so it ended up in my submission box. (She never fucking matures ANYTHING. :I )


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You're surprised no guys have posted their vulva?


 
Consider my drink officially choked on.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 12, 2010)

I like this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4459577/


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> I'm kinda amazed no guy copied this meme yet, tho...


 
You heard him, guys. Let's start the "post your ass" meme. I'll start:

*


----------



## Code Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Oh wait. these are furries we're talking about.


 
Wrong, they are not furries, they are Furfags.  There is a difference.  Get it right.  :V

Now excuse me while I go get temp banned for calling someone a furfag.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 12, 2010)

This meme seems perfectly suited for DA.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Now excuse me while I go get temp banned for calling someone a furfag.


 HAHAHA
A month-long temp ban.



			
				Xenke said:
			
		

> This meme seems perfectly suited for DA.


They don't need it there, girls can post pics of their vaginas and it's allowed.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 12, 2010)

Clayton said:


> They don't need it there, girls can post pics of their vaginas and it's allowed.


 
True.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone who cares what YOUR genitals look like is probably the last person in the world you should be drawing pictures of it for (and I don't mean your 'sona/character's genitals).  Not like you don't already have plenty of drawn genitalia on FA, you want to go and add an extra-personal touch?

And this applies to both genders, too.  Exhibitionism, whether in the name of "pride" or horniness, has gone over the line in this case.


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I am tempted to do this. :V
> 
> And since I have the filter on, I have to ask if the sketches are on human or animal bodies. Because if it's on human, then that would be crossing the line, even for FA. I can see how the real body meme got passed the rules, but not this.


From the OP, it's tracings of the uploader's. Either way though, putting a picture of your genitals or an animal's genitals are against the AUP. It's still technically a taken photo, even though they traced over it. 

And yea, I have a filter.


----------



## Ben (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know. Going by the description, I think this is a legitamite form of expression, given that it seems to be more about empowerment than "hey guys sext me for more vagina pix xoxo". After all, photography is a legitamite art form, as well as photomanipulation, and there's no mystery as to whether anything was traced. 

Would I ever do this with my own genitalia? Probably not. But, this seems valid enough to constitute a submission, so long as no one is just photographing their vagina and putting it on the site. If the admins decide that intent isn't important as far as the ToS goes, then I can understand this entirely. But I don't think anyone should be judged for partaking in this meme on the principle of just participating in it.


----------



## Nikki-Knack (Sep 12, 2010)

This just seems like another dull, uncreative way of getting more popular on TEH INTERNETZ *GUITAR SOLO*

Seriously, guys. You wanna be cool? Try actually studying/drawing something instead of sticking your camera between your legs, tracing over it in photoshop and slapping some crappy color on it.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Sep 12, 2010)

Nikki-Knack said:


> This just seems like another dull, uncreative way of getting more popular on TEH INTERNETZ *GUITAR SOLO*
> 
> Seriously, guys. You wanna be cool? Try actually studying/drawing something instead of sticking your camera between your legs, tracing over it in photoshop and slapping some crappy color on it.


 
QFT.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 12, 2010)

Pfft, that's nothing. I've seen people glue their own pubic hair to their pictures (NSFW LUL).

This isn't the least bit shocking or surprising, by the way. Typical furry behavior at it's best.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I like this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4459577/


 Haha wow the comments


Kellie Gator said:


> Pfft, that's nothing. I've seen people glue their own pubic hair to their pictures (NSFW LUL).
> 
> This isn't the least bit shocking or surprising, by the way. Typical furry behavior at it's best.


 _Holy shit_ the comments


----------



## Sora-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

Considering the main demographic of FA (vaginaphobes) Why did ANYONE think this meme was a good idea?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 12, 2010)

So basically, if this meme dies out, then comes back again in a few months, would that make it a re-vulva?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> So basically, if this meme dies out, then comes back again in a few months, would that make it a re-vulva?


 I now support the meme.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I now support the meme.


 
You support the re-vulva?

Also >:C


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4446482#cid:33269611 (comment on NSFW image):





			
				KillingRupert said:
			
		

> [...] Youâ€™re probably complaining because you canâ€™t get real pussy and/or youâ€™re *so far in the closet that youâ€™re in narnia.* So good luck finding a real woman basically without a vulva.


  Best swipe ever!

Anyway, I think this meme is wrong, all kinds of wrong, but not against the AUP.  Also, there's at least superficial hypocrisy that a vagina in detail should get repulsive reactions while a penis in detail gets barely a thing.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Rule: If it's not on 4chan, It's not a meme.

This is a bad idea.  Deadpool it.


----------



## Willow (Sep 12, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Rule: If it's not on 4chan,* It's not a meme*.


 No, no, fucking no. 

This statement is wrong.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4446482#cid:33269611 (comment on NSFW image):  Best swipe ever!
> 
> Anyway, I think this meme is wrong, all kinds of wrong, but not against the AUP.  Also, there's at least superficial hypocrisy that a vagina in detail should get repulsive reactions while a penis in detail gets barely a thing.


 
If the person who posted this meme had not announced that it was not only from a photo, but it was her own, there'd be a lot less of a problem.  There are plenty of things far more grotesque than the meme on FA, no doubt one or two of them at least are realistic or nearly-photorealistic female genitalia.  She chose to turn what most people would assume was simply a study in female genitalia into a "HEY LOOKIT ME FLYIN' THAT VAG FLAG WOO WOO, THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE, AXEWOUNDED AND PROUD" scenario.  A male FA artist would not and should not get away with this kind of blatant exhibitionism.

I've yet to see a "LOL THIS IS MY WANG ALL PHOTOREALISTIC-LIKE, GAY PRIDE, COCKS 4EVAR" meme.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You support the re-vulva?
> 
> Also >:C


 Only because it's a hilarious pun.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> I don't know. Going by the description, I think this is a legitamite form of expression, given that it seems to be more about empowerment than "hey guys sext me for more vagina pix xoxo". After all, photography is a legitamite art form, as well as photomanipulation, and there's no mystery as to whether anything was traced.
> 
> Would I ever do this with my own genitalia? Probably not. But, this seems valid enough to constitute a submission, so long as no one is just photographing their vagina and putting it on the site. If the admins decide that intent isn't important as far as the ToS goes, then I can understand this entirely. But I don't think anyone should be judged for partaking in this meme on the principle of just participating in it.


 
This.

I'm willing to cheer them on, if nothing because I like seeing your vulva-fearing faggots get in a shitfit about it. Scream eww nasty vagina then turn around and stick their prick in a place just as if not more filthy and call it awesome. Some will do this for attention sure, but plenty won't.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You support the re-vulva?
> 
> Also >:C


 
Peacemaker <3


----------



## Draconas (Sep 13, 2010)

TT powers, activate!


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

It amuses me how many people are so bored that they will actually sit here, in a thread about this meme to complain about it.
That being said, I will state the following from my journal on this... and no I'm not going to rebuttal anything.

I actually was a part of this meme, and took Georgia O'Keeffe's ideals. Who is Georgia O'Keeffe?

O'Keeffe's work was actually abstract vaginal art. Made to look like flowers. Many of the pieces were of her own vagina. In many cases she used photos of her own vagina as these refs. 

http://absenceofalternatives.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Georgia-Okeefe-3.jpg


What do we learn from this? well not only do many organic flower forms look like the female anatomy, this meme is also a nice way to introduce people to aspects of art history. Mostly, how someone can learn from drawing these forms, and yes even tracing them can help someone learn.


I drew my own vulva, and it was not traced. And no it was not for gross factor. I did it because I had honestly never drawn a vulva before, and being a life drawing inspired artist I thought I owed it to myself. So I did, I uploaded it and then pulled it back down. Mostly because of people, who have no knowledge of Art History.

What did it teach me? A lot actually, I got to life draw a part that I had never drawn before. 

But I also learned that the fandom is tolerant of a lot of BS...but is for some reason angry about a vagina. Wow... way to go fandom. Do you know how many cocks I can find on FA that are human traced cock? Really, try it... type human cock into search.  

Art is about expression in all forms, I do not enjoy having my art limited by the lack of education of others. For those that are lamenting about this meme, really honestly consider exactly your motive. Are you that bored? Do you really not have that much of a life that you are trolling people because of lines on a screen?

I actually removed a lot of artists who were lamenting loudly about this meme. Why? because they limit self expression and freedom. I don't watch or buy from people that do this. Just because you have ideas of what you believe to be "correct" art or learning about the self doesn't mean others have to also agree.

So please, if you learned anything from this. It's that many artists out there, are amazing! And that Georgia was an amazing artist as well.

My job as an Art History and Anthropologist student is done here.


----------



## Noodle (Sep 13, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Just wait until some retarded 16 year old whore girl comes along and posts to it.
> Once that happens, it's a childporn and FA can be liable for that, thus making them freak out because they can get sued, ectect.
> 
> Just like the penis meme that went back a few years ago. It was stopped because kids where doing it and it violated the child laws.
> ...





To bad there wasnt a way to make it so people who are under 16 can not only not be able to change their age once its set below legal age, but not be able to post adult/mature content..  (did that make sense?)


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 13, 2010)

Wait, I thought only _photography_ of human genitalia was against the AUP.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> I don't know. Going by the description, I think this is a legitamite form of expression, given that it seems to be more about empowerment than "hey guys sext me for more vagina pix xoxo". After all, photography is a legitamite art form, as well as photomanipulation, and there's no mystery as to whether anything was traced.
> 
> Would I ever do this with my own genitalia? Probably not. But, this seems valid enough to constitute a submission, so long as no one is just photographing their vagina and putting it on the site. If the admins decide that intent isn't important as far as the ToS goes, then I can understand this entirely. But I don't think anyone should be judged for partaking in this meme on the principle of just participating in it.


 
Yeah but ben, if someone can trace their cooter and throw it up on FA and it be allowed, what's stopping people from tracing pornography and putting it up?
What's stopping girls under 18 from tracing theirs and putting it up [which would be CP if I am correct]


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Yeah but ben, if someone can trace their cooter and throw it up on FA and it be allowed, what's stopping people from tracing pornography and putting it up?
> What's stopping girls under 18 from tracing theirs and putting it up [which would be CP if I am correct]


 
The report button?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The report button?


 
No, FA will be fucked because they'll have child porn on it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2010)

Clayton said:


> No, FA will be fucked because they'll have child porn on it.


 
If it's not reported so that it gets deleted, they will be.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> If it's not reported so that it gets deleted, they will be.


 Uhhhuhhhh. As if there isn't people out there who would report FA for having CP on it.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 13, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Wait, I thought only _photography_ of human genitalia was against the AUP.



That's what I thought, too.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> The report button?


 
FA main has a report button?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> That's what I thought, too.
> 
> 
> 
> FA main has a report button?


 
lol  I dunno.  I never use such.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 13, 2010)

dont mind me filling out trouble tickets


----------



## elenawing (Sep 13, 2010)

What's annoying the hell outta me is that even if I turn off mature art I STILL see these goddamn memes because people are posting them as non mature. I'm sure my fingers are crying from hitting the report button so much


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

There's a group now that's going to collect these vulvas and like images.

A quote from the group page:
"It is a response to the "Penis/Vulva/The Real Face of FA Meme" and is intended to foster positive body self-image without attachment to an artist, thereby rendering arguments for attention-seeking behaviour null (since the attention may only be dedicated to the image and not the artist)."

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fabodies/

Pretty much, a collection of people's genitals and maybe faces in a drawn from photograph medium.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 13, 2010)

Would I participate in this memem?  No.  But I do feel, like OggyWolf, there is artistic value to it.  Now, do I think everyone doing this meme is doing it for artistic value?  Hell no.  But I am not about to start a flame war on their pages.  For what ever reason it is being done and posted, it is still a form of expression.  Why is it ok for mass amounts of dongs, but not vulva?

I can see the other side of the argument where people are worried about CP in cases of a minor participating in this meme.  But honestly, there is nothing you can't post here.  I could take a photo right now of my mates big raging boner and post it with zero filters.  And you know what will happen?  It will get reported and taken down.  No different then if a minor posted theirs in the meme.  The only way FA could get in trouble is if they supported it and refused to take it down.  You can't tell me that will all the report happy furries out there that it would last that long.

When I see a thread started about people bawing over penis, then maybe I will take this thread a little more seriosly.

EDIT:



Xenke said:


> There's a group now that's going to collect these vulvas and like images.
> 
> A quote from the group page:
> "It is a response to the "Penis/Vulva/The Real Face of FA Meme" and is intended to foster positive body self-image without attachment to an artist, thereby rendering arguments for attention-seeking behaviour null (since the attention may only be dedicated to the image and not the artist)."
> ...


 

Now, if you actually looked at the page, the two submissions I saw where genuine pieces of art in my opinion.  Do I want to hang it on my fridge?  No, but it wasn't just some shitty ass nasty vag photo you see non stop on FA.  This was a picture that, even if traced, still had value.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 13, 2010)

Ultimately I think this will be doomed to banning. While it's true that it's artistic expression, and it really isn't hurting anyone (other than those I mentioned earlier, but they need to find something REAL to be hurt by anyway), but the FA Admins aren't going to risk getting in a lawsuit because some idiot furry that's not 18 decided to do it too.

Think about it for a second folks. That's just what the biggest furry site on the net needs, to be all over the news media for hosting real life Child "Pornography" (However much I might disagree with calling it that, that's neither here nor there. The law is the law.). It won't stop there either, the rest of the nasty shit drawn on here will get spread around too. If you thought furries had a bad image, take a second to realize what would happen if a CP shitstorm became true.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> Now, if you actually looked at the page, the two submissions I saw where genuine pieces of art in my opinion.  Do I want to hang it on my fridge?  No, but it wasn't just some shitty ass nasty vag photo you see non stop on FA.  This was a picture that, even if traced, still had value.


 
I never said it didn't.

However

Even in this supposedly anonymous context of the group, it's still exhibitionism, which is what I have a problem with. Putting up your genitals, even if it is an artistic rendition of them, is putting them up for all to see. Exhibitionism has it's place, and personally I don't think it's FA.

Is it against the rules though? No. At least, not my understanding of them.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I never said it didn't.
> 
> However
> 
> ...


 
You saying this in a site that has probably several hundred pornodrawings of "my characters" by people every day is horribly ironic and dumb sounding.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 13, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> You saying this in a site that has probably several hundred pornodrawings of "my characters" by people every day is horribly ironic and dumb sounding.


 
Exactly.  Just because it isn't "human" doesn't mean drawing your characters in porno, pin up poses isn't the same concept.  Many, but not everyone, use their fursona/character as a projection of themselves.  How is a drawing of a furry vag less  exhibitionist from a drawing of a hooman vag?  Many put human parts on their characters.  And if you are going to draw something you need to draw it somewhat correctly.  How is this vulva meme any different from a hand or paw study?  You are still drawing from what you see around you.  And to my understanding, you are no longer supposed to "trace" your vag anymore, you are supposed to just reference the picture.  No different then what I had to do in my life drawing classes in college.  And I am pretty damn sure the woman and gentelman I drew where far from sluts/whores/exhibitionists.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> How'd you get tempbanned? Also, according to people who post that meme, I would be classified as having a "little girl vulva".
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about that.


 
That's what really bothers me about this whole thing. It reminds me of fat people calling fit people disgusting twigs or whatever, it's not their fault the average person finds lean muscular people more attractive. This whole thing reeks of insecure people trying to tear down the people they're jealous of/fish for compliments on the internet. That or the chick who started it is a fucking brilliant troll :V .

Also Clay got tempbanned D: ?

He's adorable who would do that >:[ ?


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Think about it for a second folks. That's just what the biggest furry site on the net needs, to be all over the news media for hosting real life Child "Pornography"


 
And now, a special report filed by FOX13's Karen Smith.

<nasalReporterVoiceover>
The Internet. The information superhighway. [stock shots of people clicking through YouTube] A staple in modern life. [shot of old lady on AOL] But as people like Jenny Pratt know, the Internet...has a dark side. [Alarming sound, still shot of FA, fade out to black] </nasalReporterVoiceover>

"Jenny, tell us what happened"
"Well, it was just an ordinary day I guess. [shot of Jenny walking down a road with a backpack] I got home from school and went online. [shot of fingers typing badly on a keyboard] Someone sent me a link on IM [stock footage of someone slowly using AOL IM] and I clicked it."

<nasalReporterVoiceover>
And what was lurking behind that link? </nasalReporterVoiceover>

"I clicked it, and suddenly someone's...someone's vagina was on my screen" [second alarming sound, shot of blurred photo that could be anything]

<nasalReporterVoiceover>
FOX13 discovered that the picture was a modified photo of a 15-year-old girl's privates, which is considered _child pornography_ under federal law. [shot of someone navigating slowly through FA with 50% transparent overlay of stock footage of jail cell bars] We found a regular member of the website, who wished that we call him only "Yiff Dwaggy". We sat down with Mr. Dwaggy in his mother's upstate home.</nasalReporterVoiceover>


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> There's a group now that's going to collect these vulvas and like images.
> 
> A quote from the group page:
> "It is a response to the "Penis/Vulva/The Real Face of FA Meme" and is intended to foster positive body self-image without attachment to an artist, thereby rendering arguments for attention-seeking behaviour null (since the attention may only be dedicated to the image and not the artist)."
> ...


 
Oh wow.  A place for BOTH sexes to do this kind of stupid shit.  Great.  "The Face of FA"? Seriously? You want to make the "face of FA" human genitalia, YOUR genitalia? Well, shit, now there's NO mistaking where FA's priorities lie, huh? If your identity is located in your groin and you think that's an awesome face to put forth in the grand collage of artists that comprises FA, you have issues.

EDIT: And oh boy, the aforementioned issues with the potential for precocious little underage shitheads deciding to participate in this idiocy.  Plausible deniability gets that much more difficult to fall back on.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> And now, a special report filed by FOX13's Karen Smith.
> 
> <nasalReporterVoiceover>
> The Internet. The information superhighway. [stock shots of people clicking through YouTube] A staple in modern life. [shot of old lady on AOL] But as people like Jenny Pratt know, the Internet...has a dark side. [Alarming sound, still shot of FA, fade out to black] </nasalReporterVoiceover>
> ...



It's gonna happen :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: And oh boy, the aforementioned issues with the potential for precocious little underage shitheads deciding to participate in this idiocy.  Plausible deniability gets that much more difficult to fall back on.


 hate to break it to ya...there is already underage morons doing this, but dont worry they are doing it on their mature account which they lied about their age to get the mature to be switched on.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> hate to break it to ya...there is already underage morons doing this, but dont worry they are doing it on their mature account which they lied about their age to get the mature to be switched on.


 
sensationalist press fearmongers WILL NOT GIVE A SHIT.


----------



## Ben (Sep 13, 2010)

Teeechnically, if someone's just photographing their vagina, it's not possible to know it's CP unless the creator explicitly states they're under eighteen. Considering how many minors lie about being of-age on this site, I kind of have the feeling no obvious CP would ever surface because of this. Again though, if this meme is barred, I'll understand entirely.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> sensationalist press fearmongers WILL NOT GIVE A SHIT.


 well dont worry cause these are the same morons who link back to their actual account which is age locked

and again isnt doing that kind of stuff against FA rules?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 13, 2010)

Smelge said:


> So basically, if this meme dies out, then comes back again in a few months, would that make it a re-vulva?


 
Only if it comes in velvet...

Srsly, an admins perspective (and not the official one at that!):

Tracing is against the AUP
Adult erotic photography is against the AUP
Loli/Henti is against the AUP
CP is against the AUP
Caricature, sketching and referencing (when sources given) are allowed by the AUP.

Its bit of a dichotomy.  Clearly photographing, tracing and posting the resultant sketch is against the AUP; doubly so if the artist is under 18.   This is the general position of the Admin team.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Only if it comes in velvet...
> 
> Srsly, an admins perspective (and not the official one at that!):
> 
> ...



So to be clear, tracing the photographed vulva isn't allowed, but just referencing and redrawing the image is.  Tracing your vag= No, Drawing your vag= Yes.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> So to be clear, tracing the photographed vulva isn't allowed, but just referencing and redrawing the image is.  Tracing your vag= No, Drawing your vag= Yes.


 
I see no problem with this if you're not underage.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I see no problem with this if you're not underage.



Except for all the clammy hambeast gunts floating around waiting to eyerape you :V .


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Except for all the clammy hambeast gunts floating around waiting to eyerape you :V .


 
Yeah but it's still just life drawing or anatomy studies. Instead of drawing a hand or a face or a torso, you're drawing a vagina. Big deal. At least they're learning to draw how an actual vagina looks instead of how furries _think_ a vagina looks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 13, 2010)

after a few journals it seems no one is tracing their Vulva no more...and is simply drawing em now
so thus we have *checks watch* 2 more days of shitstorm to go thru before this dies down.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

please just make it stop


I am tired of genitals in my inbox


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I see no problem with this if you're not underage.



Agreed



Whitenoise said:


> Except for all the clammy hambeast gunts floating around waiting to eyerape you :V .


 


Molly said:


> please just make it stop
> 
> 
> I am tired of genitals in my inbox


 

Its called a filter, don't click, and/or a back button.  Seriously people, is it THAT DAMN HARD to avoid a picture?  I mean, yeah, every so often some troll slips something through by not maturing a picture or something, that isn't an everyday thing.  I don't even have my filter turned on and I still manage to avoid 99% of the stuff I don't want to see.  And even then I don't go posting "BAWWWW I DONT LYKE WHAT YOU DREW BAAWWW"  So why is it so hard for the rest of you?


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yeah but it's still just life drawing or anatomy studies. Instead of drawing a hand or a face or a torso, you're drawing a vagina. Big deal. At least they're learning to draw how an actual vagina looks instead of how furries _think_ a vagina looks.


 
Vagina =/= clammy hambeast gunt :V .



RyuuYouki said:


> Its called a filter, don't click, and/or a back  button.  Seriously people, is it THAT DAMN HARD to avoid a picture?  I  mean, yeah, every so often some troll slips something through by not  maturing a picture or something, that isn't an everyday thing.  I don't  even have my filter turned on and I still manage to avoid 99% of the  stuff I don't want to see.  And even then I don't go posting "BAWWWW I  DONT LYKE WHAT YOU DREW BAAWWW"  So why is it so hard for the rest of  you?



Filter doesn't work because furfags aren't smart enough to accurately  tag their submissions, aside from filters it's impossible to avoid  certain types of adult submissions entirely. I'm not bothered by this  meme, schadenfreude and all that, but saying it's possible to totally  avoid them is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Filter doesn't work because furfags aren't smart enough to accurately  tag their submissions, aside from filters it's impossible to avoid  certain types of adult submissions entirely. I'm not bothered by this  meme, schadenfreude and all that, but saying it's possible to totally  avoid them is a bit ridiculous.


 
Im not saying you wont see the thumbnail, but your not going to get the whole eyerape crap unless you click the damn thing.  When I see a pic on the front page labeled "scat" or see a thumbnail of some dude pissing in his diaper, I don't click the picture and go "OMG YOU RAPED MY EYE DX  EYEBLEACH!!!", I just move along.  I might say eww to myself, but thats about it.  You are not going to be that effected by a thumbnail.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> after a few journals it seems no one is tracing their Vulva no more...and is simply drawing em now


 
It's still idiocy.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Links dead.Ah,I wanted to point and laugh at the deformities!


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 13, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> So to be clear, tracing the photographed vulva isn't allowed, but just referencing and redrawing the image is.  Tracing your vag= No, Drawing your vag= Yes.


 

Photographing and posting = No.
Tracing = No.
Drawing a vagina using a reference (quoted when appropriate) = Yes.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> And now, a special report filed by FOX13's Karen Smith.
> 
> <nasalReporterVoiceover>
> The Internet. The information superhighway. [stock shots of people clicking through YouTube] A staple in modern life. [shot of old lady on AOL] But as people like Jenny Pratt know, the Internet...has a dark side. [Alarming sound, still shot of FA, fade out to black] </nasalReporterVoiceover>
> ...


 
That was freakishly accurate.Kudos


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Photographing and posting = No.
> Tracing = No.
> Drawing a vagina using a reference (quoted when appropriate) = Yes.



So rotoscoping isn't allowed then.

Rotoscoping is an animation technique in which animators trace over live-action film movement, frame by frame, for use in animated films.[1] 

Which is also used with photography. This would really change the AUP of FA.. as many very well known animations and characters were the bi product of this method. 

Titan AE
Heavy Metal
Lord of the Rings
Betty Boop
Take on Me 
A Scanner Darkly
Beatles- Yellow Submarine
Flash Gordon
He-man
Thundercats
Lightsabers in Star Wars

Outside of this meme, individuals could be using this method as a way of creating the genitalia on fursonas without notation.  The whole thing very much interests me because people are attempting to place limitations on life studies. 

I'm not making this up when I say that I had mentioned that Georgia O'Keffee had done quite a few vaginal pieces to someone that was complaining about this meme. They not knowing who this was replied, " Well I couldn't find their name on FA, but I sent it into the Mods." 

I really want to see the person that facepaws over that.

The meme does hold POTENTIAL for artistic merit, if given the right direction.

I'm not arguing for or against the meme here on the forums, I honestly don't want to see rotoscoping added to no no's because of this meme. I agree that TRACING, adult work might get hairy when it comes to stuff... but over all for all content? I don't know.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 13, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> So rotoscoping isn't allowed then.



I think that's a bit of stretch.  Certainly not the intent of the AUP. 



> The meme does hold POTENTIAL for artistic merit, if given the right direction.



Unquestionably, its does.  But perhaps the subject matter is better suited to non-anthro forums?  Not to suggest that anthro art shouldn't have detailed genitalia, but the study of human genitalia itself might be more suited to other forums.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> Its called a filter, don't click, and/or a back button.  Seriously people, is it THAT DAMN HARD to avoid a picture?  I mean, yeah, every so often some troll slips something through by not maturing a picture or something, that isn't an everyday thing.  I don't even have my filter turned on and I still manage to avoid 99% of the stuff I don't want to see.  And even then I don't go posting "BAWWWW I DONT LYKE WHAT YOU DREW BAAWWW"  So why is it so hard for the rest of you?


 See, mature art doesn't bother me

tracings of people's vulvae bother me

I come here for fake and highly stylized porn, like the majority of users :1

Edit: they just need to post a thumbnail that isn't the actual submission and I'll be totally cool with everything.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm going to put an end to this.






Your vulva is now invalid by comparison.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 13, 2010)

No, just no.

Some people have the strangest things to do.


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I think that's a bit of stretch.  Certainly not the intent of the AUP.
> 
> 
> 
> Unquestionably, its does.  But perhaps the subject matter is better suited to non-anthro forums?  Not to suggest that anthro art shouldn't have detailed genitalia, but the study of human genitalia itself might be more suited to other forums.



Thank you Irreverent.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowFox/Whitenoise/Aden won the thread.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'm going to put an end to this.


 

Rum and Coke and snot now drip from my monitor....


----------



## Smelge (Sep 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Rum and Coke and snot now drip from my monitor....


 
Why would you drink that?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 13, 2010)

Snowfox wins thread


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Apparently because I told people tracing and pornographic photography were both against the rules, that means I "think Andy Warhol doesn't make art" and am an "art nazi". 

Radical feminism? In my FA?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Radical feminism? In my FA?


 
Duh, that's not new.

There was some group on FA a while ago that was anti-man because they though all fur men thought that vagina's were icky AND THEY NEEDED TO PUT A STOP TO THAT!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Duh, that's not new.
> 
> There was some group on FA a while ago that was anti-man because they though all fur men thought that vagina's were icky AND THEY NEEDED TO PUT A STOP TO THAT!


 
"STOP LIKING/DISLIKING THINGS"

To be completely serious, I don't find female genitals attractive. Inb4 someone calls me a gay male.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> "STOP LIKING/DISLIKING THINGS"
> 
> To be completely serious, I don't find female genitals attractive. Inb4 someone calls me a gay male.


 
But you are a female though? :\ So why would they call you a gay male?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> "STOP LIKING/DISLIKING THINGS"
> 
> To be completely serious, I don't find female genitals attractive. Inb4 someone calls me a gay male.


 
But but--

Booby meme?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> But you are a female though? :\ So why would they call you a gay male?


 
Yep, a (mostly homosexual) female. Apparently disliking vulva means I'm either "used to perfect vulva" (wrong) or that I like dick a lot (also wrong).

I just want this whole thing to stop. Or, at the very least, be thumbnailed with a warning. That would be fine.




Xenke said:


> But but--
> 
> Booby meme?


 
I also dislike breasts larger than a C cup.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> I also dislike breasts larger than a C cup.


 
You're so strange.

Though personally, booby meme would be less displeasing than the vulva meme, seeing as you can usually see most of a boob with the new-fangled clothes kids wear these days.

EDIT: get off my lawn.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You're so strange.
> 
> Though personally, booby meme would be less displeasing than the vulva meme, seeing as you can usually see most of a boob with the new-fangled clothes kids wear these days.
> 
> EDIT: get off my lawn.


 
Yes, I am strange. Excuse that. I don't focus on people's privates. 

But seeing as most breasts aren't entirely disgusting, sure. It's still against the AUP though, right?


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yep, a (mostly homosexual) female. Apparently disliking vulva means I'm either "used to perfect vulva" (wrong) or that I like dick a lot (also wrong).
> 
> I just want this whole thing to stop. Or, at the very least, be thumbnailed with a warning. That would be fine.
> 
> ...


 
=_= My brain did hurt trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yes, I am strange. Excuse that. I don't focus on people's privates.



It's k. I'm probably the most monogamous mostly gay furry in existence.

Besides, strange people are more interesting.



> But seeing as most breasts aren't entirely disgusting, sure. It's still against the AUP though, right?


 
As long as it's ref'd and not traced I think not? I can't remember where this thread went.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> =_= My brain did hurt trying to figure that one out.


 
I'm attracted to the feminine "look" and "attitude" for the most part, it's hard to explain. If a guy happens to have a feminine form, just YES. Unf unf etc.

Yeah, I's weird.




Xenke said:


> It's k. I'm probably the most monogamous mostly gay furry in existence.
> 
> Besides, strange people are more interesting.


Indeed. I love talking to strange people! Or, as my friend on the shoujoai forum would say, "But I love the gutter! You meet all sorts o' interestin people down there!"





Xenke said:


> As long as it's ref'd and not traced I think not? I can't remember where this thread went.


Yeah, as long as it's not traced.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, as long as it's not traced.


 
I should do a boobie meme, of my moobs.

Wicked hot.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I should do a boobie meme, of my moobs.
> 
> Wicked hot.


 
My boobs are too huge to be in a meme


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> My boobs are too huge to be in a meme


 
You should just just draw a line, and say it's the cleavage.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You should just just draw a line, and say it's the cleavage.


 
(     o     )  (     o     )

^ a meme is born


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> (     o     )  (     o     )
> 
> ^ a meme is born


 
Banned for a tracing photograph realistically.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Banned for a tracing photograph realistically.


 
depending upon your screen resolution that is


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> depending upon your screen resolution that is


 
...

fifty million and eleventy six?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> ...
> 
> fifty million and eleventy six?


 
fairy boobs!

Edit: I am sorry for derailing, let us get back to the topic of genitals


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

From FAbodies:



> Also: Comments on the artwork will not be moderated or commented upon by the owners of this group. The other half of this project will be the responses of folks, be them complimentary, critical, obscene, condescending or glorifying. Everyone has a right to say what they want, and make themselves more respected or repulsive as they do so desire to everyone else in this online community. What you say is your call, and how everyone else responds is their call.



Fifty bucks says the'll either regret this policy or ignore it all together. I can call these things nasty, according to this, and they'll (the group owners) will be fine with it. |3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> From FAbodies:
> Fifty bucks says the'll either regret this policy or ignore it all together. I can call these things nasty, according to this, and they'll (the group owners) will be fine with it. |3


 
Question: how would they have moderated the comments anyway? They're not admins, and they can't say "ADMINS WE MADE A RULE ON THIS PAGE AND SOMEONE BROKE IT."


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Question: how would they have moderated the comments anyway? They're not admins, and they can't say "ADMINS WE MADE A RULE ON THIS PAGE AND SOMEONE BROKE IT."


 
Well, they can just report it and I'm sure some mod/admin would say that person is being intolerant and sexist and hand them a suspension.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Well, they can just report it and I'm sure some mod/admin would say that person is being intolerant and sexist and hand them a suspension.


 
Or maybe they'll be like Cerbrus (who has impressed me with his response thus far) and say "wtf is wrong with you people for posting this shit"


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

I say draw your vag/penis on a fursona so no one and everyone is happy. Oh wait, that already happens. :V Honestly, all in all it doesn't matter. People will do as they do.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 13, 2010)

Posted a picture of my pussy on my FA account for your fapping pleasure.

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/crazylee/


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

What's ticking me off is how defense people are about wanting to post their genitals. Any excuse, man.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> What's ticking me off is how defense people are about wanting to post their genitals. Any excuse, man.


 
Why don't they post their HANDS? You know, the hands they use to draw stuff, play music, write stories and stuff with? That has more symbolism and merit as an expression of your identity on FA than your dick or vag.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why don't they post their HANDS? You know, the hands they use to draw stuff, play music, write stories and stuff with? That has more symbolism and merit as an expression of your identity on FA than your dick or vag.


 
Agreed completely. AND WITH THESE HANDS I SHALL CREATE GENITALS doesn't seem very symbolic


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm just interested in this at this point for the ironic factor. I mean for the love of Ganesha, the same artist (OP) drew a human penis with a swirl of poo on it. No one complained. 

NSFW http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4092198


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuckin' eh, people outright insulting me because I don't want to their vulva. What the hell, man.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> I'm just interested in this for the ironic factor. I mean for the love of Ganesha, the same artist drew a human penis with a swirl of poo on it. No one complained.
> 
> NSFW http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4092198


 
charming

Little wonder how the whole thing got started with a mind like that behind it.  Gallery goes from lolwut to eww and back so many times it's somewhat disconcerting, I might have to sit down, my head is spinning.

HOW DOES A DICK WITH A SOFT-SERVE SWIRL OF SHIT ON IT CONSTITUTE ANYTHING CLOSE TO "ART"


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> charming
> 
> Little wonder how the whole thing got started with a mind like that behind it.  Gallery goes from lolwut to eww and back so many times it's somewhat disconcerting, I might have to sit down, my head is spinning.


 
Sad thing is, I like that artist and I think she's maybe a bit too worked up about this whole "vulva meme". 


It's strange how a single tracing starts a radical new feminist regime on FA.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Sad thing is, I like that artist and I think she's maybe a bit too worked up about this whole "vulva meme".
> 
> 
> It's strange how a single tracing starts a radical new feminist regime on FA.


 
She's an _enfant provocateur_.  She likes to squick, annoy and piss off other people.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> She's an _enfant provocateur_.  She likes to annoy and piss off other people.


 
I didn't take her as that type. Ah well.


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Which it might be in good discourse to poke everyone and let them know not to feed the troll, if that is indeed the case with the OP.
The people posting to that meme at this point are aware of the drama, when I posted to it originally nothing was complained about yet. 
As I said I took mine down on my own merit, and had different motives for it. Would I post it now? Hell no. Too much drama.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> I didn't take her as that type. Ah well.


 
And it's not like she's a kid scribbling pictures of stick figures with giant penises all over bathroom stalls with a marker, she is CAPABLE of manipulating artists' tools in a fashion that could be considered competent by many.  Wasted talent.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> Which it might be in good discourse to poke everyone and let them know not to feed the troll, if that is indeed the case with the OP.
> The people posting to that meme at this point are aware of the drama, when I posted to it originally nothing was complained about yet.
> As I said I took mine down on my own merit, and had different motives for it. Would I post it now? Hell no. Too much drama.


 
They have a tumblr for it if you want to post it there.


----------



## OggyWolf (Sep 14, 2010)

Like I just said, too much drama. I'm good. I gained what I wanted from it. I got some life drawing practice.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think anyone will bother you on tublr, but alright, whatever you wanna do :3


----------



## Taralack (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> They have a tumblr for it if you want to post it there.


 
Perhaps I should just submit these to fuckyeahterribleart.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Perhaps I should just submit these to fuckyeahterribleart.


 Watch the drama unfold *on a different site*!

Furries are great.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 14, 2010)

Slutty attention whores. 

/end


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2010)

in my opinion its alright. i understand the argument behind it!
however, i dont like it if they use no different thumbnail to warn me about it... 
ya know, if you want to show me your junk, be my guest! but please warn me first so that i can finish my meal first! X3


----------



## Smelge (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the main problem with this meme, is that it excludes people who lack drawing ability or proper photo-editing software.

Therefore, if people want to join in with the meme, for $5, they can send me a picture of their vagina, and I might add some filters to it.

Purely to help out, of course. To avoid masturbation, I'll have a picture of Margaret Thatcher on my second monitor.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I think the main problem with this meme, is that it excludes people who lack drawing ability or proper photo-editing software.
> 
> Therefore, if people want to join in with the meme, for $5, they can send me a picture of their vagina, and I might add some filters to it.
> 
> Purely to help out, of course. To avoid masturbation, I'll have a picture of Margaret Thatcher on my second monitor.


 
you are a good person^^

speaking of people who cant do this... what about women who are insecure about their bodies?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 14, 2010)

I can make comments on how well the light glistens off of varying meatflaps, and how it looks like a delicate rose or some such shite. Put them at ease.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 14, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I can make comments on how well the light glistens off of varying meatflaps, and how it looks like a delicate rose or some such shite. Put them at ease.


 Have I told you that I loved you yet today?


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 14, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Only if it comes in velvet...
> 
> Srsly, an admins perspective (and not the official one at that!):
> 
> ...


 
I was under the impression it was okay to trace a photograph if it was a photograph you yourself took? At least, I believe this was used in defense of Starfinder's tracing habits a few times (but that was quite a while ago, so don't quote me on that).


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

oh great it's penises now


I want this to end


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 14, 2010)

im gonna trace my balls & put em on fa

theyre beautiful and men all over the world should be proud enough to just whip uot their nads at any chance
come on guys, show the world that your balls are beautiful!!!


----------



## Skittle (Sep 14, 2010)

Clayton said:


> im gonna trace my balls & put em on fa
> 
> theyre beautiful and men all over the world should be proud enough to just whip uot their nads at any chance
> come on guys, show the world that your balls are beautiful!!!


 Ahahahahahahaha. But then that is sexist! Only women can be proud of their junk and shake it all over the internet!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> oh great it's penises now
> 
> 
> I want this to end


 
I fucking HATE FA furries SO DAMN MUCH right now.


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2010)

Kayla-La said:


> I was under the impression it was okay to trace a photograph if it was a photograph you yourself took? At least, I believe this was used in defense of Starfinder's tracing habits a few times (but that was quite a while ago, so don't quote me on that).


 
Starfinder only got away with it because she's ~*popufur*~


----------



## Jude (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm kind of glad I have an underage account


----------



## Alstor (Sep 14, 2010)

Clayton said:


> im gonna trace my balls & put em on fa
> 
> theyre beautiful and men all over the world should be proud enough to just whip uot their nads at any chance
> come on guys, show the world that your balls are beautiful!!!


 Ahem.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> oh great it's penises now
> 
> 
> I want this to end


 
are you fucking serious


----------



## XerxesQados (Sep 14, 2010)

Just FYI for everyone worried about child porn, FA is protected by Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act. They're not liable for what users upload.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> are you fucking serious


 
Yeah, the person who started the meme (lillosa on FA) is posting pictures that are heavily referenced of flaccid penises.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 14, 2010)

Just went to lilliosa's fa page for the first time ever. 

God dammit.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, the person who started the meme (lillosa on FA) is posting pictures that are heavily referenced of flaccid penises.


 
It's fucking disgusting.

In my day, we would have just used a photocopier. None of this new fangled photography.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just went to lilliosa's fa page for the first time ever.
> 
> God dammit.


 
Her old art is really good I swear ;~;


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Sep 14, 2010)

XerxesQados said:


> Just FYI for everyone worried about child porn, FA is protected by Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act. They're not liable for what users upload.


 
I'd be more worried about the child than the site.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 14, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> I'd be more worried about the child than the site.


 Because a teenage girl posting a picture of her vagina is in danger?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, the person who started the meme (lillosa on FA) is posting pictures that are heavily referenced of flaccid penises.


 
She's basically the kid drawing penises on bathroom stalls with markers.  "I'M SUCH A REBEL, SUCH A FIREBRAND, SUCH A BRILLIANT ARTIST" 

yeah no.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> She's basically the kid drawing penises on bathroom stalls with markers.


 
At this point yes.

Except it's that kid who says it's art when in reality it's just annoying


----------



## Taralack (Sep 14, 2010)

The dicks are just as bad as the vulvas. 

Come on, this is _Fur_Affinity. Can we just get back to drawing furry porn and none of this IRL privates bullshit?


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Starfinder only got away with it because she's ~*popufur*~


 
I guess. But I would love mod clarification to why it's apparently okay if she does it but not anybody else? I would hope they would be better than shuffling their feet and pretending they didn't see it.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

Kayla-La said:


> I guess. But I would love mod clarification to why it's apparently okay if she does it but not anybody else? I would hope they would be better than shuffling their feet and pretending they didn't see it.



Well keep on hoping



XerxesQados said:


> Just FYI for everyone worried about child porn, FA is protected by Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act. They're not liable for what users upload.


 
See my transcript of an Actual News Reportâ„¢


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

This makes me thing the internet needs a site to post heavily ref'd arts of peens and vags.

I shall call it GA.

Genital Affinity.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I think the main problem with this meme, is that it excludes people who lack drawing ability or proper photo-editing software.
> 
> Therefore, if people want to join in with the meme, for $5, they can send me a picture of their vagina, and I might add some filters to it.
> 
> Purely to help out, of course. To avoid masturbation, I'll have a picture of Margaret Thatcher on my second monitor.


 
You are the best poster on this site bar none.

Edit: And this is now my sig.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2010)

Listen, people, to the sounds of my Vulvazela







*Wet noises*


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Listen, people, to the sounds of my Vulvazela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fix'd...?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Listen, people, to the sounds of my Vulvazela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WHERE THE HELL IS MY "THIS" BUTTON *rages*


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 15, 2010)

I, personally, want to know why it's NOT okay, apparently, even though when people were doing the 'Real Body Meme' they did the SAME THING. None of those were removed. I saw plenty of traced penises and balls and breasts and nipples.
But whatever.
:I

(Not that I want to do this meme, because I don't, but that's not exatly fair.)


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> I, personally, want to know why it's NOT okay, apparently, even though when people were doing the 'Real Body Meme' they did the SAME THING. None of those were removed. I saw plenty of traced penises and balls and breasts and nipples.
> But whatever.
> :I
> 
> (Not that I want to do this meme, because I don't, but that's not exatly fair.)


 
At least the real body meme had more to it that "DRAW UR JUNK" and people could opt out of drawing 'bits' if they wanted to (which I'm seeing many did). With this meme the only way to participate it do draw a heavily ref'd picture of your stuff, without the qualifying features such as, y'know, a body.

For all we know, you could be a granny or a 10 year of kid.


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 15, 2010)

Xenke said:


> At least the real body meme had more to it that "DRAW UR JUNK" and people could opt out of drawing 'bits' if they wanted to (which I'm seeing many did). With this meme the only way to participate it do draw a heavily ref'd picture of your stuff, without the qualifying features such as, y'know, a body.
> 
> For all we know, you could be a granny or a 10 year of kid.



But it still had genetalia. If you're gonna get rid of one, you have to get rid of the other. And if it's under the 'adult' filter, I don't think it should matter either way.
Why can't they just draw some fur around the genitals? :U


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> Why can't they just draw some fur around the genitals? :U


 
Because it would mask the NATURAL BEAUTY OF WOMANHOOD.

Honestly, if they had to step away from tracing and add fur, all would be well.


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 15, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Because it would mask the NATURAL BEAUTY OF WOMANHOOD.
> 
> Honestly, if they had to step away from tracing and add fur, all would be well.



Well that's what I'm saying, though. Still trace the vulva, then add fur along the edges/still trace the penis, etc.
Again, same thing that happened with the other meme.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Listen, people, to the sounds of my Vulvazela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Queefs?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 15, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Queefs?


 
I'm actually quite pleased with how some pink streaks and a pixel filter look like it is something nasty under there.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'm actually quite pleased with how some pink streaks and a pixel filter look like it is something nasty under there.


 
It looks nasty, even for me. D:


----------



## Taralack (Sep 15, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> I, personally, want to know why it's NOT okay, apparently, even though when people were doing the 'Real Body Meme' they did the SAME THING. None of those were removed. I saw plenty of traced penises and balls and breasts and nipples.
> But whatever.
> :I
> 
> (Not that I want to do this meme, because I don't, but that's not exatly fair.)


 
 I wasn't aware people were drawing their junk in the real body meme. I know some of them had themselves posed in somewhat questionable positions, but still. Wow.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> But it still had genetalia. If you're gonna get rid of one, you have to get rid of the other. And if it's under the 'adult' filter, I don't think it should matter either way.


 
Personally I don't care about the genitalia. It's your decision if you want to put it out there for all the pervs on FA, and that's the basis I'll judge you by instead of whether or not it belongs on FA. Draw whatever part of yourself you want. My only issue is with tracing, which should _not_ be on an art site.


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 15, 2010)

Complaining about Human vaginas?

Really? Are you all this retarded? There are human vaginas all over on your furry smut, the only *real* difference between this meme and furry nudes is a few jagged lines here and there to simulate fur.

You can type "cock" in the search and lo and behold... pages upon pages of closeups of male genitals! Some of it arguably human save for a different color of a few fucking jagged "fur" lines.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> -arabic words I don't understand-


 
No one cares what you think, you're a radical muslim.

Also, the issue is, yes, HYOOMAN VAGINA. Heavily ref'd/traced. Frankly, it doesn't belong here, and it's exhibitionist, AND due to the anonymity of the meme product, it can breed CP.

EDIT: Also, FAbodies died. They did it wrong.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

Xenke said:


> EDIT: Also, FAbodies died. They did it wrong.


 
*sad song plays*


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2010)

Animal penises fucking human vaginas.


----------



## rodox_video (Sep 18, 2010)

Someone should start THE VOLVO MEME

(everyone's turbo wagon is beautiful in it's own way)


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 19, 2010)

Kayla-La said:


> I was under the impression it was okay to trace a photograph if it was a photograph you yourself took? At least, I believe this was used in defense of Starfinder's tracing habits a few times (but that was quite a while ago, so don't quote me on that).



I guess this IS going to be ignored? That's too bad.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 19, 2010)

i didn't think there would be enough ladies in the fandom for this to succeed as a meme.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> i didn't think there would be enough ladies in the fandom for this to succeed as a meme.


 
I'm sure guys would take a pic of their hairy, dog-dildo-stretched mancunt to use for this... :I


----------

